# Pastry Program: LCB Paris, Ferrandi or ICE?



## young_princess (Apr 7, 2008)

I have narrowed down my choice based on location. I'm moving to NYC after my undergrad and it would just be easier in terms of not having to find an apartment in a different country. But I don't think I can pass living in Paris for a year. That's why I am choosing among LCB Paris, Ferrandi or ICE. 

I have done some research and in the posts that I've read in this forum and others, the first thing people ask is for what reason do you want to go to pastry school for? For me, right now, I really want to go into the cake business. I have always been interested in art, and I paint. And I feel like this is something I want to do as a career. I know experience is the best form of education, but I don't really have a solid background in baking or pastry. So I really wanna go to pastry school and hopefully, through that I can get internships with famous cake designers. 

So if anyone here is attending or has attended LCB Paris, Ferrandi or ICE, would really appreciate any comments or feedback. I have not really done as much research on ICE. All I know is that ICE is more expensive than LCB Paris or Ferrandi for the Pastry Program. And I've read some people saying that Ferrandi is better than LCB Paris? But a lot of people are also satisfied with LCB. 

Also, one of my concerns is the internships. I know that New York has a lot of famous cake designers, so there would be opportunity for me to intern with a cake designer as opposed to a restaurant or a bakery. Is this the same in Paris? Is the cake business there as big as it is in NYC? 

I know that's a long post, but any information would be soo helpful. Thanks!


----------

